# Slithery reptiles sold in NSW pet stores



## News Bot (Mar 25, 2013)

THE NSW government has introduced new rules which will allow pet shops to sell snakes, lizards and turtles for the first time.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-














*Published On:* 25-Mar-13 09:20 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## saintanger (Mar 25, 2013)

"Until now they have only been able to buy pets online or at reptile expos but not at reputable and well-established pet stores. This can be a baffling process for people wanting to take up the hobby."

lol this statement is a joke, i still rather buy off a breeder or a keeper than any pet shop.


----------



## harlemrain (Mar 25, 2013)

Pfft! "Well established, reputable pet stores", I can just see it now: here's your new "Honey Jungle", your new tank and make sure you don't forget your heat rock :/


----------



## saintanger (Mar 25, 2013)

my local pet shop talked my partner out of buying a heat light and getting a heat rock which in less than 2 months failed and burnt my blue tongue and nearly set the enclosure on fire. as if i would ask them advise or call them reputable.


----------



## IShallCallHimTom (Mar 25, 2013)

I just can't see this ending well. I still plan on buying my snake from a breeder/someone who actually keeps snakes and knows the species.


----------



## adderboy (Mar 25, 2013)

In WA we advised against this when the keeping system was first introduced, but the relevant Dept went ahead anyway and permitted pet stores to deal in reptiles from the word go. At first there were a few cowboys and idiots and there probably still are a few, but over time those stores which still specialise in them have improved. In fact, some recruited herpers as staff. Suffice to say those are among the better stores!

For mine, I'd still prefer it if reptiles were kept out of pet stores, but hey, I guess it's a reflection of the free trade world we live in (unless you want to import pythons to WA - which is still taboo...)


----------



## IShallCallHimTom (Mar 25, 2013)

I think that's a good idea about the store hiring herpers as staff. Maybe all pet stores that plan to sell reptiles should have to hire at least one regular who's actually knowledgeable and experienced with them. I'm pretty sure all the staff at my local pet store would cower and shriek if someone took a snake into their store.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 25, 2013)

Heres the link to what NSW pet shops licences will look like and need to comply with ! 


http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/wildlifelicences/20130189sampfdlic.pdf


----------



## harlemrain (Mar 25, 2013)

I like that they have included in the guidlines that there must be a hide for the reptile that will allow total concealment from the public, I just hope all pet shops stick to the requirements


----------



## dangles (Mar 25, 2013)

Like the must be cared for by someone with at l east 3 years exp in species or genus


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 25, 2013)

I want to know why stimsons or diamonds are allowed considering they would have similar requirements as the ones of the list


----------



## saintanger (Mar 25, 2013)

all these rules, i'd like to see them enforced. lol you call them cause someone abuses thier reptiles or is poaching and they do nothing. doubt they will enforce hides and 3 years experience rules. lol

they also have a code of practise that will be enforced from 2014. how are people who keep pythons that climb in tubs gonna deal with the fact they have to offer sufficient climbing space and climbing accessories.


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 25, 2013)

spinner_collis said:


> I want to know why stimsons or diamonds are allowed considering they would have similar requirements as the ones of the list



I don't know why stimmies were left off the list
but i hazard a guess that diamonds have been left off because of their abundance in the sydney basin.
Which could encourage poaching, as reptile ownership becomes the new fad.
(i owned them before the were cool:shock
they needed the eastern snake neck turtle on the list for the "ooh turtle" factor though...........


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 25, 2013)

I still don't think it's not good idea, but my local reptile supply store have knowledge I know they keep snake and other reptiles themselves.


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 25, 2013)

cma_369 said:


> I don't know why stimmies were left off the list
> but i hazard a guess that diamonds have been left off because of their abundance in the sydney basin.
> Which could encourage poaching, as reptile ownership becomes the new fad.
> (i owned them before the were cool:shock
> they needed the eastern snake neck turtle on the list for the "ooh turtle" factor though...........


But this is a entire nsw legislation, pretty sure there are spice on the list that would live somewhere in nsw. Doesn't make sense, well to me at least. 

Wonder if jags will get a go under this or any other type of hybrid?


----------



## pharskie (Mar 25, 2013)

This is the same as buying a dog or cat. You can get a mix breed from any pet store but if you want a quality pure breed then you see a breeder. This legislation will benefit breeders as now the market is wider and quality will become fewer and further between


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 25, 2013)

i dont see it being a big problem as long as people research before they purchase. Its no worst than them buying from some random on gumtree (not a breeder) that has no clue about the snake/lizard.


----------



## Lachy89 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just putting it out there: Arent NSW pet shops slowly weening away from selling dogs and cats etc. As a result of things such as puppy farms and such? Wont this potentially encourage the same outcome except with reptiles? (purely reffering to the puppy farms and such that force their animals to live in disgusting conditions etc., not reputable breeders)


----------



## Tiliqua (Mar 25, 2013)

> my local pet shop talked my partner out of buying a heat light and getting a heat rock which in less than 2 months failed and burnt my blue tongue and nearly set the enclosure on fire.


So why did you buy the heat rock then? Why use it if you know better?

I don't see what the outrage is over? Are you gonna tell me Kellyville, Extreme and The Reptile Shop are from now on gonna dish out bad advice? They all seem to be building a good reputation on great advice based on their knowledge of keeping, I don't see why this would change cos now they can sell something to put in the tanks they've been selling us for years. The conditions set will already weed out those shop owners without 3 years experience (more than many members of this forum that have been vocal on this subject). The need of reptiles in captivity are unique, but certainly not rocket science. I'm sure after 3 years we've all figured out the basics of how to keep our animals alive. 
There are shops that sell reptiles in store in other states that do it well, and others that don't, just like theres good mechanics and bad, good restaurants and bad, etc,etc.
I love reading the vigilante brigades of APS users, going to expose the shops when they see a sick or 'abused' reptile in stores. What makes someone with a 2,000 forum post count higher and mightier than someone that has to comply with all these conditions, and is going to be routinely checked by the governing authorities? These shop owners are under stricter conditions than us private keepers! One last thing, why assume the pet shop assistant is going to have less knowledge and experience than you? They might be a herp author, have 17 years keeping and breeding experience, a former herp club president or a certified zoo-keeper. They might even be all of the above?
The sky is not falling.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 25, 2013)

> The licensee must accept back any reptile that the licensee has sold should the customer whopurchased the reptile no longer want them. This will be at no cost to the customer. There is noobligation on the licensee to pay for such reptiles other than as may be required under theAnimal Welfare Code of Practice – Animals in Pet Shops. A notice informing customers of thisrequirement must be displayed at each registered premises, in a conspicuous location.




hahahaha


----------



## saintanger (Mar 25, 2013)

@ tiliqua, because he never gets reciepts off them and went back the next day they refused to refund. and i had no other heat source. also i did not expect it to fail in less than 2 months. and was only using it till i got a heat light.

i knew they were bad at the time but i serously expected it to last at least 3 months, my partner did not know anything about them and so wen they insisted he buy it as it was hte best source of heat for a blue tongue he did.


anyway this is not about me as a keeper, this is about pet shops and their lack of knowledge of reptiles and their bad advise that harms our reptiles. and because of this new legislation it will only get worse.


----------



## Tiliqua (Mar 26, 2013)

*



anyway this is not about me as a keeper, this is about pet shops and their lack of knowledge of reptiles and their bad advise that harms our reptiles. and because of this new legislation it will only get worse./QUOTE]

Click to expand...

*


> Of course it's about you as a keeper! You just admitted you knew it was bad, your partner has no knowledge of how to care for them yet bought one (so does that count as an impulse buy?) and under your supervision he used it anyways! A pet shop can't force you to learn, that responsibility is upon the keeper. You don't buy a car, crash it cos you never had a driving lesson, then blame the car yard for selling you a car. Pick up a *book *and learn before you buy an animal, and stop blaming a retail outlet for your ignorance.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin (Mar 26, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> You've been keeping reptile for under 3 years and keeping 2 maybe 3 genus? So by set criteria, the retail licensee has more experience than you to be giving out advice anyday, pull your head in.



I thought saintanger has been keeping for 22 years? and her partner a similar amount of time


----------



## saintanger (Mar 26, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2013)

saintanger said:


> my local pet shop talked my partner out of buying a heat light and getting a heat rock which in less than 2 months failed and burnt my blue tongue and nearly set the enclosure on fire. as if i would ask them advise or call them reputable.



I seem to recall you once stating you lived in my area. That would make your local my local. Is this the one that is essentially 2 shops split down the middle by an arcade ?



saintanger said:


> i keep jungles, diamonds, bredli, woma, water pythons, black heads, darwins, spotted, childrens, coastals, MD, water dragons, eastern beardies, central beardies, pygmy berdies, blue tongues, amyae, levis levis, milli, wheeleri, leaf tails, ridge tail monitors, netted dragon, binoei, angle headed dragons, eastern long necks, murray, saw shell's and krefts and i probably missed a few.



It sounds like you have a mini zoo. No concerns about being able to meet the new COP requirements ?


----------



## saintanger (Mar 26, 2013)

yep that one.

yes i have a mini zoo and have a few animals on hold off a breeder so i will be getting more. no concern at all i have large enclosures every reptiles has a heat sourc with own thermostat and humidity is regularly checked, all reptiles have at least 1-3 hides in their enclosures, all climbing species have tall branches. turtles have a pond and also a 6ft for the younger ones. an in the process of building 2 outdoor enclosures for water dragons and eastern beardies.

i don't keep any reptiles in tubs, i prefer my multibays smallest multibay is 4ft and have a few larger 6ft and some custome built tanks too that are bigger than 6 ft.


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2013)

saintanger said:


> yep that one.



In that case I am quite surprised by your negative comments. It's been a long time since I've needed to ask for basic husbandry advice, but from what I've seen (staff dealing with other people) on the odd occasion I have been in there, I wouldn't exactly class them in the "know-nothing" category.

Are they suited to selling herps ? Well time will tell, but they certainly aren't a shop I would condemn before giving them a chance to prove themselves.


----------



## FAY (Mar 26, 2013)

It would be in the best interest of the shops (and animals) to give the right/correct advice. I am sure they do not want ALL the problems coming back at them. Keeping in mind that whatever advice you do give some know-it-alls, they won't take it and will blame the shop or breeder.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 26, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> In that case I am quite surprised by your negative comments. It's been a long time since I've needed to ask for basic husbandry advice, but from what I've seen (staff dealing with other people) on the odd occasion I have been in there, I wouldn't exactly class them in the "know-nothing" category.
> 
> Are they suited to selling herps ? Well time will tell, but they certainly aren't a shop I would condemn before giving them a chance to prove themselves.



there are 2 blokes their that are ok and i often buy insects off them and they seem to know a bit. but its a few of the younger ones that think they know it all.

wen my partner went in he explained he needed a heat source for a blue tongue and that his misses asked him to get a heat light, the young bloke said no heat rocks ar better and last longer as you don't need to change the globe. and i allways buy the accessories so he did not know and bought it.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ohh ok kool I will stilk be going to breeders stuff paying 3x the price I saw a normal stimmie at pet shop nothing special and dull $495 hahahhaa
& they will include a kit plastic box HEAT ROCK repti clean hand sanitizer and sand and hide with bedding oh and a telescopic hook for an extra 50$ I laughed my head off when I saw this
from Cathy


----------



## Tiliqua (Mar 26, 2013)

[QUOTEwere did you hear i have been keeping for under 3 years, in your dreams? ][/QUOTE]
Yes, yes it was in my dreams.

I must have been silly to assume that you had such little experience, given you and your partner have 22 years experience etc I apologise for this assumption, Amanda.
However, why then if you both have so much experience would you buy the heat rock advised by a 16 year old (that by your account wasn't very knowledgable), that was not the ideal choice for your situation. 22 years experience would tell you that's not a good idea. 2 years experience would also tell you this.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 26, 2013)

i did not buy it as i said hubby does not read and so i buy all the stuff, and he is gulible and since it was being sold at a pet shop and was recomended he thought it was good. i know they have problems but i have never used one and thought it would be ok for at least 3months but i was wrong. 

i was told online and other people they usually fail after 6 months so i went by that and thought i'd use it for 3 months since he had no reciepe and then get a heat light.

it was not a smart decision to use it, but petshops are well aware of the problems with them and still sell them and recomend them.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 26, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> So why did you buy the heat rock then? Why use it if you know better?
> 
> I don't see what the outrage is over? Are you gonna tell me Kellyville, Extreme and The Reptile Shop are from now on gonna dish out bad advice? They all seem to be building a good reputation on great advice based on their knowledge of keeping, I don't see why this would change cos now they can sell something to put in the tanks they've been selling us for years. The conditions set will already weed out those shop owners without 3 years experience (more than many members of this forum that have been vocal on this subject). The need of reptiles in captivity are unique, but certainly not rocket science. I'm sure after 3 years we've all figured out the basics of how to keep our animals alive.
> There are shops that sell reptiles in store in other states that do it well, and others that don't, just like theres good mechanics and bad, good restaurants and bad, etc,etc.
> ...



That's how it is here in Suburban Melb... don't know what it's like in the country shops though. One shop even has the VHS pres in it. 

Didn't always start off like that though....


----------



## Wally (Mar 26, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> That's how it is here in Suburban Melb... don't know what it's like in the country shops. One shop even has the VHS pres in it.



A shining example to others no doubt about it.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 26, 2013)

It's my local Wally... wasn't always like that years and years ago, but now definitely mate!


----------



## Wally (Mar 26, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> wasn't always like that years and years ago, but now definitely mate!



I'd have to agree with that!


----------



## harlemrain (Mar 26, 2013)

Lachy89 said:


> Just putting it out there: Arent NSW pet shops slowly weening away from selling dogs and cats etc. As a result of things such as puppy farms and such? Wont this potentially encourage the same outcome except with reptiles? (purely reffering to the puppy farms and such that force their animals to live in disgusting conditions etc., not reputable breeders)



Yes they are, I asked my pet shop where all the cute little puppies and kittens were and this is what they told me, they were phasing this out to make way for breeders they only sell fish and birds there now.

As long as they hire people who know what they're doing it could work, however you can read all you like but nothing beats hands on experience. Hence why shop keepers see nothing wrong with recommending heat rocks. Why would they, they were designed to be used as a heat source for reptiles, so unless you have gained some first-hand experience why would you know better?

It has the potential to work but unfortunately also has the potential to go very wrong, if a newbie walks in without having done any previous research and meets a shop assistance who _thinks _all the information he has is correct but has no real experience and is simply taken at face value then things could get ugly. We could end up with badly injured reptiles, newbies with ill-suited reptiles which would most likely prompt alot of "free to good home, don't have the time, didn't realise they bite, didn't realise they live for 20+yrs etc" ads popping up everywhere. 

Really who knows? It could be the best thing to ever happen to NSW reptile keepers, it may spark a bigger interest in the hobby but at this point all we can really do is speculate.

But all that aside I agree with the above, more likely than not they will be riciulously overpriced anyway, so if you were smart about it why wouldn't you stick to buying from a reputable breeder?


----------



## Sean51 (Mar 26, 2013)

saintanger said:


> Tiliqua said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## saintanger (Mar 26, 2013)

no my partner is not lebsta on aps he is a friend. i have never said he was my partner? lol
ewww sorry a mate is a mate.

were have you seen written anywere that he is my hubby? he is a mate i have known for years who i helped his kid get into reptiles.

oh and lebsta of face book? my partner does not go by that name on facebook, and lebsta does not have a facebook account unless its another lebsta.


----------



## jordo (Mar 26, 2013)

I can recall NSW reptile keepers whinging about no herps in petshops for years and now the laws have changed and still people whinge about it. I guess you can never keep animal keepers happy!


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Ohh ok kool I will stilk be going to breeders stuff paying 3x the price I saw a normal stimmie at pet shop nothing special and dull $495 hahahhaa
> & they will include a kit plastic box HEAT ROCK repti clean hand sanitizer and sand and hide with bedding oh and a telescopic hook for an extra 50$ I laughed my head off when I saw this
> from Cathy



I don't think these new laws (animal sales in pet shops) have been introduced to appease experienced keepers like yourself, it's more about introducing the uninitiated into the hobby, getting a wider audience, if you like.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 26, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> I don't think these new laws (animal sales in pet shops) have been introduced to appease experienced keepers like yourself, it's more about introducing the uninitiated into the hobby, getting a wider audience, if you like.



Yep and potentially ripping them off and providing them with false information and accessories ie heatrocks.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 26, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> it's more about introducing the uninitiated into the hobby, getting a wider audience, if you like.



No it is all about petshops trying to generate another income stream.They were the ones that lobbied for it,had they not then things would of stayed the same.


----------



## Variety (Mar 26, 2013)

saintanger said:


> "Until now they have only been able to buy pets online or at reptile expos but not at reputable and well-established pet stores. This can be a baffling process for people wanting to take up the hobby."
> 
> lol this statement is a joke, i still rather buy off a breeder or a keeper than any pet shop.



This statement is actually true, yes id rather buy from a breeder as well. For someone just getting into the hobby it can be very confusing when they are forced to use forums for possibly the first time & the most common thing they could find (on gum tree etc) would be people selling them wild caughts.


----------



## Wally (Mar 26, 2013)

Move to Victoria. The weather's better down here anyway. And we can keep crocs.


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> No it is all about petshops trying to generate another income stream.They were the ones that lobbied for it,had they not then things would of stayed the same.



No argument from me there, but like I said - This hasn't been done to appease the experienced keeper in any way, or at least not as far as I can see.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 26, 2013)

Wally76 said:


> Move to Victoria. The weather's better down here anyway



Better weather? That'll do me.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 26, 2013)

saintanger said:


> i have been keeping since i was 4 i am 26 now. *my partner has been keeping for a very long time but he can't read so he does not know as much. and he just believes everyone. he has been keeping pythons, dragons, geckos, turtles and lacies before even licences existed.
> *
> i had heard it was bad but i had never used one and thought it would not fail in less than 2 months.
> 
> ...



Wait so your partner took the word of a pet store attendant over yours on the care of a bluetongue... but he didn't know how to care for a bluetongue even though he's been keeping reptiles since pre-license days. Something doesn't add up here?

He believes everything he's told except what you told him to get which was a light?

You have read many books and knew that the item was going to be no good yet continued to use it... You said it had no heat. It's a bluetoungue, I would dare say endemic to your area, you could have thrown that thing in a pit outside in winter and it would have survived or have you not covered that in any of the text you have read yet....

It just don't add up?


----------



## saintanger (Mar 26, 2013)

what can i say he doesn't listen very well. and he has never kept blue tongues, they are mine. i told him to get a heat light, i never said anything about a rock but wen he got their they told him a heat rock was better for a blue tongue so he bought it.

he hates that i know more than him and tell him what to do, so he does the oppisite alot, one stubborn man.

inside does get cold, so i wanted to offer some heat. i don't have a pit, but am in the proccess of putting up a few outdoor enclosures up but for eastern water dragons and eastern bearded dragons at the moment.

its my choice to keep them indoors, i knew it was bad but i DID NOT KNOW it would fail so quickly. i thought it would be ok for at least 3 months. thats why i decided to use it.


----------



## CHEWY (Mar 26, 2013)

saintanger said:


> i have been keeping since i was 4 i am 26 now. my partner has been keeping for a very long time but he can't read so he does not know as much.



Maybe it's a good thing that he can't read. If he knew the way you talk about him to strangers, I don't think he'd be happy.


----------



## pharskie (Mar 26, 2013)

^^^wow that's constructive. How about acknowledging that she now understands the danger of heat rocks and leaving it at that.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 26, 2013)

CHEWY said:


> Maybe it's a good thing that he can't read. If he knew the way you talk about him to strangers, I don't think he'd be happy.



lol, he knows and he agrees he does not listen and is stuborn. and wen i try telling him it goes in one ear and out the other.


----------



## Sean51 (Mar 27, 2013)

CHEWY said:


> Maybe it's a good thing that he can't read. If he knew the way you talk about him to strangers, I don't think he'd be happy.



^this!


----------



## Colin (Mar 27, 2013)

saintanger said:


> I have been keeping since i was 4 i am 26 now. my partner has been keeping for a very long time but he can't read so he does not know as much. and he just believes everyone. he has been keeping pythons, dragons, geckos, turtles and lacies before even licences existed.





saintanger said:


> i did not buy it as i said hubby does not read and so i buy all the stuff, and he is gulible





saintanger said:


> what can i say he doesn't listen very well. he hates that i know more than him and tell him what to do, so he does the oppisite alot, one stubborn man.





saintanger said:


> lol, he knows and he agrees he does not listen and is stuborn. and wen i try telling him it goes in one ear and out the other.






saintanger said:


> he's not working ( at the moment)
> wanting me to work fulltime i gotta baby he is lazy i can't trust him with my child, he is hopless. everytime i have left him with her she falls or gets into things he leaves on the floor e.g fishing hooks, cans of drink. she is 20 months old. or she gets out the front door and is walking up the road and he doesn't even know were she is. MEN absolutly hopless.



wow.. what are you telling us here? that even though your partner has been keeping for a very long time "even before licences existed" that he doesn't have a clue, is gullible, hopeless, stubborn, lazy, you can't trust him with your child and he doesn't listen to correct reptile advice?? :shock:

If all thats correct (and I'm not doubting you) I'd be worried about the care that your reptiles are getting as he's probably helping look after them, since you said yourself you can't trust him with your child, he's hopeless, doesn't listen and does the opposite to your advice. From your own admissions, your home sounds a very unstable and worrying environment. I really hope things improve for you, your reptiles and child. all the best.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 27, 2013)

he does know alot about certain species he has kept and keeps. but as i said you can't change a stuborn person. that last quote was from another post the describe your day in 3 words one and i was having a bad day. yeah we have our problems just like everyone else.

my pets and my child get the best care from ME. i do everything for them. i have never expected his help or help from any male. he can be great at times and bad others. 

you don't don't know me, but a certain few APS keyboard warriors like to have a go at me. go find something else better to do as you's have derailed this whole thread and its completly off topic.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 27, 2013)

that aint my pic. i don't even own them cages.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 27, 2013)

Omg wow off topic much geez 

from Cathy


----------



## saintanger (Mar 27, 2013)

yeah completly off topic, fake pic as it aint mine and i am shocked they haven't deleted it yet.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2013)

That picture is horrible. I hope these birds don't belong to anyone on the forum.


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 27, 2013)

Saintanger, who said it was yours ? & what do you mean 'fake pic'?

Whoever owns those Birds should be bloody disgusted with themselves!
How anyone can keep any animal in such inadequate conditions has me baffled.

hmm,. Strange the pics have since been deleted either someone following this thread or a HUGE coincidence?!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2013)

People who treat animals like this should be locked up in jail. 
Those poor poor birds


----------



## =bECS= (Mar 27, 2013)

Is that a black cockatoo in that cage with a sulphur? 
It looks like its missing some feathers.
Those birds should be in an aviary and that floor needs a good clean!


----------



## saintanger (Mar 27, 2013)

i have writen on this forum before that i own a black cockatoo as well as a sulph crested and other birds, what a coincidence he puts up a pic of 2 birds that r the same species i own. in other words he is implying they are mine since he has been directly giving me a mouth full for a while.

i sold my black cockatoo last year as i got complaints to pull down my avery as it was to large.



Gecko :) said:


> Saintanger, who said it was yours ? & what do you mean 'fake pic'?
> 
> Whoever owns those Birds should be bloody disgusted with themselves!
> How anyone can keep any animal in such inadequate conditions has me baffled.
> ...


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2013)

So where would he get the picture then?
Just interesting as not many people would own both species, admit to owning them then deny that the picture is of their animals. I don't know of any place in which he could find a picture like.


----------



## treeofgreen (Mar 27, 2013)

Pretty sure saintanger was just trying to get the message across that pet shops workers can be very uninformed. We all know this...

Not sure why you dipshits are picking apart her personal life? or even care at all?


----------



## saintanger (Mar 27, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> So where would he get the picture then?
> Just interesting as not many people would own both species, admit to owning them then deny that the picture is of their animals. I don't know of any place in which he could find a picture like.



dunno were he got it from as it aint my pic, the person i bought the black cockatoo off also owned sulph crested cockatoos, i don't care who owns what. and for a matter of fact alot of bird keepers keep different species.

maybe there his own birds or his mates, how the hell do i know.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 27, 2013)

i used to keep a corella and a galah together in the same cage..... i dont see what that big deal is? other than that pic shows 2 birds in a cage well and truely too small

sounds like you 2 guys have something personal against saint???? and no,i dont know the lady at all,just observing your behaviours


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 27, 2013)

saintanger, I'm not going to delve into details, but there's a screenshot of that picture which is off a Facebook profile (believed to be your partners) and you have even commented on the picture in the screenshot...

It's a huge coincidence that the image was removed after it was surfaced here, so if they are your birds, I strongly suggest you stop pretending you provide clean enclosures the size of houses for all of your animals and get to work on providing adequate requirements for them. That picture is just horrible...


----------



## saintanger (Mar 27, 2013)

umm, i don't know what your talking about, i don't have pics of birds on my facebook. and neither does my partner.

and as i said i have averies.

i think someones got the wrong face book page.

yeah someone one on here does have a personal problem with me and the other is their mate.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't have a personal problem with you if you are talking about me. I am just saying there's a screenshot of a page believed to be your partners with that image on it. And that if it is your image, to set up a more suitable cage for them - for the animals sake. That's all.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 27, 2013)

no i was not refering to you, the key work is 'BELIEVED' to be. well it aint mine or my partners. the only bird i keep in a cage is my lorikeet. all my other birds are in an avery.


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow , what a thread !!!!

How about the way those pet shops keep siamese fighting fish !!!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 27, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Wow , what a thread !!!!
> 
> How about the way those pet shops keep siamese fighting fish !!!!



They're alright... most of the siamese fighting fish keepers working in the pet stores have been keeping them since they were 4 years old, so they're well taken cared of.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 27, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> They're alright... most of the siamese fighting fish keepers working in the pet stores have been keeping them since they were 4 years old, so they're well taken cared of.



Ohh snap

from Cathy


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 27, 2013)

So sad that the actions of a few people who don't think before typing mean I have to close this thread.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------

